

Ask YC: Hecl language syntax? - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/08/12/hecl-syntax-a-survey

======
davidw
I don't buy the "syntax doesn't matter" argument, but am a bit frustrated by
just how much it does matter to some people. What do you guys think?

~~~
mariorz
I'm not part of the "syntax doesn't matter" camp either. Since Hecl (I think)
is partly intended to use for coding directly from phones with crappy
screens/keyboards, for me at least, syntax would be especially important
there. Not so much that it would be familiar, but that it would be as concise
as possible.

~~~
davidw
Currently, coding directly from phones is not a big use of the language - it's
just too painful on all but a few.

